# Need a graphic card (5k to 7.5k) for eyefinity setup 3 monitors



## ggsarankumar (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, 

I am having the following config

Core 2 Dueo 2.93Ghz
MOBO DG43GT
2x2GB DDR2 RAM Transcend
500GB Seagate HDD 
Iball Cabinate
benq e2420hd

Can you guys suggest me a graphics card (5k to 7.5k) for eyefinity setup. I have planned to use 3 benq e2420hd monitors.

Do i need to change anything in the above config?

Suggestions Pls.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X HD5770 1GB GDDR5 PCIE

*www.theitwares.com/sapphire-100283...eady-crossfirex-support-video-card-p-766.html

It's having 1xHDMI and 2xDVI ports...


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

@OP: IMO the budget you have specified can able to run three monitors, but not recommended for gaming even in low settings also.

You need more GPU power in order to play games in eyeinfinity setup, may be a CF or SLI.But again CF or SLI will never come in that budget.

Moreover let us know, which PSU or SMPS you are currently using ???

@ Furious: Good choice but i think min 5670CF or 5770 CF is required.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Did he mention anywhere about gaming? 

I don't think OP's intention is to play games.....


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh Ghosh, i didn't see that.

But i really don't think, he gonna monitor the weather with eyeinfinity.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ I think watching movie at one display, play solitaire in once and staring at Megan Fox wallpaper.....


----------



## ggsarankumar (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry guys, Forgot to add the work "GAMING". Guys, suggest me what has to be changed and what will be the cost.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

Then get HD6850 atleast, it's bare minimum. What's ur PSU? Guess it's a generic one.
So get VX450W @ 3.4k and HD6850 ~ 9k or TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity for 9.8k. Eye-finity for you


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 10, 2011)

@OP Have you already bought the monitors?
Else u can invest on a good psu and gpu for now and after a month or two u can get the monitors..


----------



## ggsarankumar (Mar 11, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Then get HD6850 atleast, it's bare minimum. What's ur PSU? Guess it's a generic one.
> So get VX450W @ 3.4k and HD6850 ~ 9k or TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity for 9.8k. Eye-finity for you



PSU - Yes its a generic one. Thx for your suggestion. 
13.5K for both PSU and graphics card...hmmm ok. 

Right now i have two monitors, for the start will go with it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, you can. But before buying GPU, make sure you have all the display ports you needed.


----------



## ggsarankumar (Mar 11, 2011)

SOrry double post


----------

